# ERROR: not enough space for temporary files in specified folders when burning dvd?



## k_vocalist (Nov 2, 2003)

c:\docume~1\keiron\locals~\temp.

Above is the folder where it says their is not enough space in temp folders, im using nerovision to burn a personal avi video to dvd and i keep getting this message. anything i can do? instructions would be great also.

thanks.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

How much space do you have left on your C drive?
I'm not sure of an exact figure, but for a full DVD, you should have at least 5-10 GB free space. It's best to have a second drive installed for Video editing.
If you have other partitions or another drive, you can tell Nero to cache files there. In Nero, you would change this by going to Configure, and selecting the Cache tab.


moper


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

you need at least double the file size you are burning. 

say the file is 4gb. 4gb goes into the folder while it process the information the another 4gb will go in while it burns to dvd. 

also make sure there are no left over .vob files from any previous project because they eat up huge amounts of hard drive. look inside that folder and delete any files that are in there.


----------

